# Green Canyon & Ship Shoal Report



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

happy to finally give you a first hand report, with thanks to the "tenacious" crew for letting me ride!!

fished green canyon and ship shoal out of port fourchon this past friday and saturday. went 1 for 1, tagging a rat blue that ate "lena" , and were 9 for 13 or so on wahoo, 7 that ate everything from "thunderhorse", "big brutus", "ursa", "lena", and "bullwinkle", and the other two eating a marlin magic and a zuker. 

chris and robert the night owl crew, proceeded to deep drop and catch 4 - yellowedge grouper, 1 - snowy grouper, then hit a reef on the way in and picked up an amberjack and the potential #3 state record marbled grouper (20#). 

check out the pics. by the way, i did not see any oil, hopefully they will open it up soon!!

good luck and keep me posted.

catch 'em up - 

Justin Roper
Makaira Pulling Lures
www.makairapullinglures.com
225.768.8667


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!! nice variety. sure would like some grilled hoo for dinner. i'll be glad when we can get back on the troll for some hoo's and bills. good job!!!


----------

